# saltwater nano?



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Try nano-reef.com.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried here: www.nano-reef.com


----------



## zero9046 (Jul 6, 2005)

there is also some good information at www.reefcentral.com, just look for the Nanos section in the Forum


----------



## Guppy_Girl (Sep 30, 2005)

www.reefcentral.com is a good website... look for me there... my name is Guppy_Girl same as it is here!!! I have a Nano reef that I put Dwarf Seahorses in. You could also probably put in some Damsels or something like that.... depending on what size tank it is....


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

You are keeping dwarfs in a reef? Any deaths yet from corals, etc.?


----------



## Danyal (Sep 25, 2005)

for beginners a nano tank is not suggested because it is way too unforgiving if you make ANY mistakes and is extremly limiting in the way of livestock


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I did salt for some 20 years before going freshwater planted. I really disagree with those who say it's too fussy for a nano. It is, in fact, quite easy and lovely. I even had a 7 gallon biOrb set up as saltwater [with it's funky undergravel filter!] and bred a pair of clowns in it. 

Get a copy of the book The New Marine Aquarium by Paletta--it actually walks you through a tiny set-up. You do need to be careful with stocking--and don't bother with anemones or coral. A really nice set up can be put together with a 6 gal nano cube, no sweat.

Fig


----------



## Mothi (Mar 28, 2004)

I would not recommend people to keep dwarf seahorses with corals. Check www.seahorse.org for more info on them. Not to say it is not possible, it is just that the seahorses may not do well in the long run for a couple of reasons.

I disagree when people say your first saltwater tank should not be a small one or should be 30g or more. My first saltwater tank was a 2.5g nano reef with soft corals (no fish or other live stock other than clean up crews). It did well for over 6 months until roofers knocked junk into my tank from the ceiling and destroyed it. (Bad me for not having it completely covered over the filter). So starting with a small saltwater tank is not impossible, it just takes a lot of planning, which should be done regardless. It will also cost considerably more to set up per gallon than a larger tank. (May also need a bit of do-it-yourself work. Mine took alot of diy on the tank, surface skimmer, auto-top off, filter/refugium, light/hood, etc.)


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Dwarf seahorses never see coral in the wild. I think the closest they see, are gorgonians. Corals wil kill them. And be careful with the live rock too if you use any, or anything you add to the tank, you do not want to introduce hydroids into a dwarf tank.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to chime in on the nano-reef debate. I find my Nano Cube 6 to be easy to keep compared to freshwater planted tanks. You have a large selection of corals that can be kept in nano-reefs. Just do some research before jumping in. Try to figure out what corals you want to keep & setup the tank with the correct lighting & tank conditions, then you should have success.


----------



## Danyal (Sep 25, 2005)

do you have something bigger in mind for that skunk clown when it gets full grown?


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

i've not yet setup the nano i've been very busy w/ study... im plannin to have a nano tank in my dorm so that i have a getaway from all my studies... do i need any test kits???? im really new to salt water... and i want my first try to be right cause im in a tight budget....my friend gave me a ten gallon tank... do i need a skimmmer? what is a skimmer ? what kind of equipmnt do i need??? im a newb sry for all the question... i dont really have any time to do some research...... if any1 have some time .... can u guys gave me a step by step.... how to do it.......... if u guys have some time,, it will be greatly appriciated ( sry for my english its not my first laguage) :icon_redf


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Danyal said:


> do you have something bigger in mind for that skunk clown when it gets full grown?


I've had my little skunk clown for 3-1/2 years now. I just don't think he's going to grow much larger. Since he is the only fish in the tank, he will stay a male and not grow as large as a female would. Many small fish grow larger in fish tanks than they would in the wild because of over feeding. My little clown gets fed a small amout twice a day, Mon thru Fri, and normaly no food on weekends, because it's an office nano-reef.
Rick


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

On a nano, you wouldn't really need a skimmer as much as you would on a larger tank. For lighting I recommend the kits from AHSupply if you are going to be keeping corals. One of your main concerns is going to be heat. Smaller tanks can overheat really quickly especially with the bright lights you need for the corals. So a DIY hood with a fan is something you might want to look into. A 10 gallon tank is a pretty good size tank to start with as the overheating doesn't occur as quickly. Since you are new to SW completely I would recommend finding a good LFS that deals with it and buying premixed water from them until you get the hang of mixing etc. Buy enough to fill the tank obviously and then more to do water changes. Remember to NEVER top off tank evaporation with salt water and keep up with top-offs. When the water evaporates it leaves behind all the minerals and the water left in the tank gets more concentrated, so if you add more salt.... it isn't good. =P The best way to keep all the extra water is to fill a bucket with it and put a powerhead in the bucket to keep the water moving and the salt and traces well mixed. It may cost a bit buying new water all the time but it usually isn't too expensive and it's a lot easier than buying big bags of salt and the equipment to measure the specific gravity etc. for a beginner. For substrate you can find live sand at pet stores or start with the usual SW substrates. Next you will need live rock. It is best to buy the highest quality live rock you can afford and buy 1-2 pounds per gallon of water. You will need around 10-20 pounds for your tank. When you put the rock in your tank try to stack it so obviously it wont fall and try to keep as much of the outer surface of the rock in the open. This as well as the sand will be the basis of your biological filtration and is very important. Now you need to choose the type of setup you want. You can go with a reef or a FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock) tank. FOWLR is pretty cool because you can keep fish and inverts that would damage and eat corals and also predatory fish. Another plus with a FOWLR tank is the cost, obviously you save a ton of money on corals and lighting. If you want corals, you will need to do a lot of research to figure out what types of corals you would like to keep and their individual needs and compatability. Corals are like plants, they go from low-light to high-light so obviously you will need to plan your lighting accordingly. Now comes the fun stuff, the fish and inverts (besides the coral). You will need a clean-up crew for the tank. Snails for algae, snails to stir the sand to keep it from going anaerobic, shrimp, hermit crabs, etc. depending on your needs and of course their compatability with fish and corals. You can look at some sites that sell "Clean-Up Crews", especially sites that sell them specifically for nanos and to save on shipping you can make a list of what is included in the packages and try to find them all locally. I would definately get the test kits if you can afford them. If you are keeping corals you will also need to buy them food, once again depending on species. Many corals rely on nourishment through feeding rather than photosynthesis. These are usually better for lower light tanks. Foods range from zooplankton, phytoplankton, silver sides, etc. And needless to say you will need a filter and probably a powerhead or 2. I've covered a lot of the basics but you are going to need to a lot of a research before setting the tank up. Good luck.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Navaros said:


> I've covered a lot of the basics but you are going to need to a lot of a research before setting the tank up. Good luck.


Great job giving newbie advice roud:


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks. roud: I tried covering as much of the basics as possible.


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

ty guys.... now i have some info/.... ty so much!!!! 

(''v'') :icon_bigg ty
V'
)
(


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

You can do it, just take your time and research as you go. The book I mentioned in my first post here has the info all laid out for you, but it is mainly for a fish tank...

Best of luck,
Fig


----------



## Zen (Oct 17, 2005)

Please also remember...a nano salt water tank is a lot of work. As a student do you have the time to devote to it?
I am not trying to bring you down on doing a nano, just saying that is needs to be looked after or you may lose some very costly livestock.
Also Toronto is not the best for finding small livestock for a nano.
I kept one for years and it can be very rewarding.
If you do go ahead with it, I wish you the best.
If you have any questions you can msg me or post here. 
There are some really great people here who can help.


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

Zen said:


> Please also remember...a nano salt water tank is a lot of work. As a student do you have the time to devote to it?
> I am not trying to bring you down on doing a nano, just saying that is needs to be looked after or you may lose some very costly livestock.
> Also Toronto is not the best for finding small livestock for a nano.
> I kept one for years and it can be very rewarding.
> ...


well im willing to commit... and i found some small livestocks hie in toronto..(bigALs) hehehe i ask them for what kind of livestock that will live in a nano.. and said they will order some.... but i dont know what kind still.. it will come this week! ...
one question..i was just wondering how to mix saltwater water because i dont wanna buy water from them everyweek ... my tank is 10gal
--i dont have any test kit..YET! but the tank have live rock thats been cycling the tank for almost a month now..  i've clean it afew times now and it smells :... .. i have HOB filter (20galmax) and a pwer head.. to circulate the water.. ... 
what kind of step em i missing.. i know i'm missing alot... 
im not stupid just willing to learn! roud:


----------

